# Slideshow in Premiere Pro vs Premiere Elements



## Titanico (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

habe folgende Probleme bzw. Fragen:

1. Wenn ich mit Premiere Pro eine Foto Slide Show erstellen möchte (Bilder importieren in Originalauflösung, Pixel Verhältnis ändern, Automatisch Sequenz erstellen) zoomt er die Bilder in der Timeline immer auf die kürzere Seite auf, d.h. Hochkantbilder werden mit voller Breite dargestellt aber es fehlt eben oben und unten je 25% vom Bild.

Gibt es in Premiere Pro eine Einstellung um dies zu ändern, damit die Bilder eingepasst werden oder muss man die Bilder zuvor mit Photoshop (getrennt nach Hochformat und Querformat) auf die richtigen Maße (Auflösung) bringen?
In Premiere Elements macht er es richtig über "More -> Create Slideshow" im Projektfenster. Kann doch nicht sein, dass Elements etwas kann was Pro nicht kann 

2. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Standdauer von mehreren Bildern nachträglich also nachdem man sie per in Sequenz wandeln auf die Timeline gebracht hat zu ändern Oder hat man nur die Möglichkeit über "Voreinstellungen" eine neue Standarddauer einzustellen und danach die Bilder erneut zu importiern und in eine Sequenz umzuwandeln

Danke und Gruss Titanico


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (26. Oktober 2004)

Selbstverständlich gibt es eine Funktion zum Anpassen. Projekteinstellungen --> Allgemein --> Clips bei hinzufügen... anklicken.


----------



## Titanico (27. Oktober 2004)

omg :-( 

hunderte male hab ich die einstellungen abgesucht ich blindfisch, dank dir vielmals!

gruss titanico


----------

